# Wattles



## chickenpop (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi, One of our girls has a discoloration to a lower portion of her wattle, dark bluish in color. We live in Michigan and our first thought is frost-bite. Can someone give us some direction ?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

just keep an eye on it. some people use petroleum jelly but im insure if this is realy affective. dont be tempted to trim the affected area as it gives some protection to the area underneath. just keep an eye out for infection.
also it mat be worth looking at some kind of heat lamp.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Our vet recommends bacon grease or lard. I use Vet Rx on their combs wattles ears & legs. As already mentioned keep an eye out for further developments.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

bacon grease, thats a good idea, will keep that in mind.


----------



## chickenpop (Apr 7, 2013)

GratefulGirl said:


> Our vet recommends bacon grease or lard. I use Vet Rx on their combs wattles ears & legs. As already mentioned keep an eye out for further developments.


We've used Petroleum Jelly, but may give a Vet Rx a try. Thank you.


----------



## cgmccary (Jun 25, 2012)

chickenpop said:


> Hi, One of our girls has a discoloration to a lower portion of her wattle, dark bluish in color. We live in Michigan and our first thought is frost-bite. Can someone give us some direction ?


 One is supposed to put Vaseline on them to PREVENT frost bite. I did not believe it would happen so I did not. my thoughts were that my coops were built to get through the heat and humidity of the summers here & that there was adequate circulation and I would not have to deal with frost bite on wattles. I was wrong. This morning the cold and its duration caused my La Fleche males to have frost bite. One looked really bad. I am not sure there is much to do after the fact, but I went ahead and put Vaseline on them anyway.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

Well it all depends on why you have chickens I'd guess.

Last winter Lucky the Rooster (BO) got frostbite on the tips of his comb. Turned black and fell off on their own accord.

This winter about 1/2 of his comb is black and he appears not even to notice. He is scheduled to join the noddles this fall anyway.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

oh so handsome! his affected comb dirt of adds character. Has he bred for you?


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

profwirick said:


> oh so handsome! his affected comb dirt of adds character. Has he bred for you?


This spring he will be breeding replacements for the hens and him.


----------

